# Future Turf Managers of the World (FTMW)



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

My Assistant Superintendent, Eddie Lee, got to meet Santa for the FIRST TIME last week. Look at them smiling like old friends.

*Merry Christmas, Happy Hanukkah, Happy Kwanzaa, Happy Holidays!!*


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Very cool!

Happy RamaHanuKwanzMas!


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Great photo! Merry Christmas.


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@dfw_pilot :lol:


----------



## Bradymco11 (Jul 11, 2018)

https://instagram.com/p/Bq2mxRZhy_w/


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@Bradymco11:clapping: Yes Sir, let's get these kids out in the yard. I'm going to have to keep an eye out for a good training mower now.


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

Looking forward to having some "help" with the lawn this year!


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## PHXCobra (Mar 20, 2018)

My two were less than thrilled the first time they saw him this year. The next couple things perked up. We've had some pretty epic Santa pics in the past couple years


----------



## daniel3507 (Jul 31, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Congrats!


Thank you! Just found out its a boy!


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@daniel3507 All Right! Congratulations!

A word of advice: There is a book called _Mom's on Call_ that I swear by. If you follow that book to the T, like a lawn program, your son will be sleeping ALL NIGHT LONG within the first couple of months. I know it sounds crazy but everyone I know who has followed it has had the same results. It gets the baby on a regimented schedule from the jump which allows you to stay several steps ahead.


----------



## MckinneyLawn (Apr 20, 2018)

After he finishes this book he can read the Bermuda Bible.


----------

